# Clean an o2 sensor?



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

Any body ever tried or is it even possible? I was thinking of using the CRC for cleaning the MAF.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes! Used the carb cleaner. Immediate difference. I know that I ultimately have to replace it, but not today.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you have a 2 wire or 3 wire O2? If its a 2 wire you can replace it for around 15 bucks.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

It's the 3 wire. Not a huge expense, but one I can wait on. I was changing the spark plugs yesterday and noticed a significant amount of corrosion on the ignition cord, so that's where the money is going today.


----------

